# Please explain these other boards to me



## ohio4life (Jan 22, 2019)

New to the board but not new to the game. I follow 2 other boards and they openly promote their " board" sponsors. one source is purity source labs and the other is Ace. On the boards they sponsor they get great reviews by their members. But on this board PSL does not get good reviews. Why is their so much disparity between this board and the 2 boards they are sponsors on?  My first board source was in the early 2000's Proline and Time to Grow.They were open sources. I like how this board is tight lipped about sources. Thank you for your information stay safe


----------



## Elivo (Jan 22, 2019)

Probably because unlike this board, the other ones youre talking about are more than likely getting paid by their sponsored sources. So of course they are going to give them great reviews.

On UG you will get a real opinion on sources that are asked about in the uncensored forum, and also i would take the responses from the members that have been here a while with much more weight than someone with 1 or 2 posts that show up and talk up a source on this forum. 

The old timers around here will give you an honest opinion on a source that is asked about, if they have exp with it of course.


----------



## ohio4life (Jan 22, 2019)

Thank you for your response.


----------



## Elivo (Jan 22, 2019)

That’s the advantage of a non source board. We don’t have them so we don’t have to make up bull shit reviews on any.


----------



## Chillinlow (Jan 22, 2019)

Walmart has that good test boost wish they would sponsor me


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 22, 2019)

Please stay away from psl 

and ya here you absolutely can be honest about a source review some places you may get banned if you give a poor review to one of their sources. So you only see the good reviews because the badness ones get deleted and those who posted get banned


----------



## Mass3000 (Jan 24, 2019)

Again, very incredible that this site is just sitting the record straight. I too have been drawn in to some nonsense on other boards. Ever since SSB closed down it's been hit and miss.


----------



## mugzy (Jan 24, 2019)

Mass3000 said:


> Again, very incredible that this site is just sitting the record straight. I too have been drawn in to some nonsense on other boards. Ever since SSB closed down it's been hit and miss.



Really? SSB was a shithole not a good board.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 24, 2019)

There are no other boards


----------



## Seeker (Jan 25, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> There are no other boards



there's always the Quija board


----------



## Yaya (Jan 25, 2019)

We have rowdybrad and liv2train.. we win


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 25, 2019)

times roman pm


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jan 25, 2019)

Waiting for Spear to drop in on this convo and tell it how it really is.  

When his mouth isn't full.


----------



## LEE GASPARI (Jan 26, 2019)

A long time ago when I started visiting the boards I chose to become a member on MESO. They were, and I think still are, a very good board. They did have a source section that took some time to get on. Some of my best sources came from there.

"Most people go to the ER for the pain I have endured."


----------



## DonaldPump (Feb 23, 2019)

Meso is the bees knees man.


----------



## Nytmere (Feb 25, 2019)

Both this board and Muscle and science  are honest about sources , these are the only two boards I stick to, even though I don’t post as much as I should.


----------

